# Suche DVB-C Karte (HD), die unter Win 7 im Media Center funktioniert...



## goliath (3. Januar 2010)

Hi Leutz,

ich suche für meinen zukünftigen HTPC eine DBV-C Karte, die natürlich auch HD verarbeiten kann.

Ich möchte auf dem HTPC erstmal mit Win 7 Media Center arbeiten, nachher evtl. nochmal auf MediaPortal umsteigen. Liegt dran, was mir dann letztendlich besser gefällt und "runder" läuft 

Wer kann mir diesbezüglich einen Tipp geben ?

Habe schon gegoogelt, und es scheint bei den sowieso raren DVB-C Karten Probleme mit Media Center zu geben. 
Warum k. A. 

Thx


----------



## goliath (12. Januar 2010)

*hust*


----------



## Fleshless (21. Januar 2010)

Alles in allem wird aktuell der PC leider nicht sonderlich von den Hardware Firmen in bezug auf TV Karten mit HD wargenommen ich selbst besitze einen DVB-C Anschluss.
Mein Sky Paket funktioniert mit der Terretec Cinergy C HD mit CI Modul.
Jedoch schmiert die Software gelegentlich ab alles schon versucht aber ohne alle Probs. zu beseitigen.
Die USB Lösungen sind noch schlechter dran gerade wenn es in richtng HD geht da ist der USB echt fast schon an der Grenze da bei HDTV richtig was an daten rein kommt.

Win 7 schön wäre es ich muss leider verzichten da es die Software max. bis Vista funst hab schon alles pro.

Gruss noch


----------



## goliath (22. Januar 2010)

Hi, danke für deine Antwort !

Habe noch nicht sooooo viel recherchiert deswegen, aber es scheint, als ob Media Center DVB-C Karten so gut wie gar nicht unterstützt...

Das ist echt übel 

Ich werde mir ne TV Karte glaube ich kaufen, die mit Media Portal läuft und gut ist ! Hoffe nur dass die Software dann stabil läuft, ansonsten ist das HTPC Projekt ja eher nen Reinfall bei mir


----------



## Fleshless (23. Januar 2010)

oder gleich was richtiges in richtung Reelbox

schau mal hier (Aber der Preis)

Reel-Multimedia

damit kannst du alles machen aber die lassen sich das alles auch gut bezahlen.

etwas billiger aber auch schon wieder mit einschränkungen

https://www.dream-multimedia-tv.de/products

ich nutze meine Terratec DVB-C HD um Filme in HD von Sky und Co. aufzunehmen und als TV für meinen 2. Monitor was willst du denn genau mit dem HTPC machen? 

Ich hab das Thema erstmal begraben bis neue Karten auf den Markt kommen aber das kann dauern.


----------



## goliath (24. Januar 2010)

Hi,

danke für die Links, aber ich baue mir den HTPC lieber selber zusammen...

Macht doch den meisten Spass oda  ?!

Also ich will den als digitalen Videorecorder nutzen, drüber evtl. auch TV schauen, mp3s hören, Internet Radio, Digibilder anschauen und natürlich hier und da evtl. mal OldSchool Games zocken (Emus usw)

Was hast du denn für einen HTPC ?


----------

